# What Pokemon are good pets?



## CJBlazer (Apr 4, 2012)

Just out of curiousity, I wish to make this question. If you could really have a Pokemon as a pet, which Pokemon would you choose?

I would have a pet Pidgey and Starly as well as a Joltik and pehaps a Houndour pup. Houndour is cool looking, though I will need to keep him/her trained so he/she doesn't burn down the house. XD I might also have a Shinx as a pet or a Liapard.


----------



## Kronos (Apr 4, 2012)

I might keep a pet Arbok with me. Yeah for cobras.

Also, a Shinx would make a nice cat, though for dogs I might keep a Mightyena.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 4, 2012)

A Swellow. I could make it work easily. If not that, then a bunch of torchics, or a Ditto.


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 4, 2012)

Superbird said:


> A Swellow. I could make it work easily. If not that, then a bunch of torchics, or* a Ditto*.


eww, you would keep a mutated blob as a pet lol.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 4, 2012)

Alakazam would do all of my homework for me with that OVER 5000!!! I.Q. of it.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Apr 4, 2012)

I also, would want an Alakazam! Plus an Eevee and Oshawott to cuddle and squeeze half to death.


----------



## BlasTech (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, an Alakazam. I would love one of those. Plus, Eevee would be awesome. I would name my Eevee Lance.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 4, 2012)

Glameow, Purrloin, and Meowth.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd want an Audino!

When I was really little I had this Cyndaquil card that had it sitting in the floor of what looks like a little kid's bedroom, and so I wanted my own pet Cyndaquil...

Around the time I got Sapphire I really wanted a pet Skitty or something, too, or maybe a Wingull. Maybe it was just because of my age when they came out (right around when I can actually remember things from) but third gen has always been my favorite, and to me it has this sort of comforting home-y feeling... I guess because of secret bases and it was the first game you could make your own little snacks to feed your Pokemon, and grow your own little trees and stuff! So yeah, a lot of Pokemon from those games would be good pets for me.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 4, 2012)

Logically, most normal types that aren't horses/giraffes/giant golems/etc would make great pets. Some water types too.

Personally, I'd want a pet Umbreon. A Shuppet wouldn't be too bad of a choice either. And I'd want a Latias, but the odds of getting one even if pokemon did exist would be extremely low.  

(BTW, Joltik are extremely small... though they are (arguably) adorable, you'd probably lose one unless you had a source of electricity strapped to your body.)


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 4, 2012)

RespectTheBlade said:


> (BTW, Joltik are extremely small... though they are (arguably) adorable, you'd probably lose one unless you had a source of electricity strapped to your body.)


Yeah, I was thinking about keeping a Joltik in an electric cage or something.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 4, 2012)

Blazer said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about keeping a Joltik in an electric cage or something.


 You are heartless.

 I like the idea of having a Snivy because we could both be snobs together
 And a Shinx, because cats are adorable.
A Squirtle to swim with would be cool, though any water Pokemon powerful enough to dtag me would be appreciated.


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Apr 4, 2012)

Blazer said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about keeping a Joltik in an electric cage or something.





Coroxn said:


> You are heartless.


I wouldn't call that heartless...much. He is keeping Joltik in a nice enviroment where it has a constant flow of electricity. As long as he has food, Joltik would be fine.

Well, I would have a Joltik, Houndour, and of course an Eevee. Maybe, if I had a farm, I would also keep a Ponyta and Keldeo.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 4, 2012)

If you had some sort of a battery taped to your shoulder, I'm pretty sure a Joltik would be happy there. But I don't think a cage would work... Joltik's official height is close to about 4 inches.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think Espeon would be a good pet because the combination of cats and telepathy seems ideal for this. And I like the idea of having Shuppet as a pet because it eats negative emotions, so coming to it for comfort is actually good for both sides.


----------



## Dar (Apr 4, 2012)

I would have a Cubone, but I would have to get my walls and doors soundproofed for it's night wailing.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 4, 2012)

Chatot and clefairy. ^^


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 5, 2012)

Mew. Not only is it adorable, but it can do basically anything.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 5, 2012)

Lapras, obviously.


----------



## Monoking (Apr 5, 2012)

Raaaaaichuuuuuuu~
Oh Gosh, I would keep Pichu, Pikachu, and Raichu in my house and I'd snuggle up with them when I slept,  and play outside with them and aahhhh~

And pro'bly all the cat Pokemon. All of them. While saying "I can't hold all of these cats".


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 5, 2012)

Seraph said:


> Alakazam would do all of my homework for me with that OVER 5000!!! I.Q. of it.


Alakazam presumably do not know how to write in English or any other human language. Also, I'm sure pokémon-world teachers would know the hallmarks of an essay authored by an alakazam in the same way that ours know the hallmarks of 'i stole dis off da wikerpedia' essays.



Atem's Girlfriend said:


> Raaaaaichuuuuuuu~
> Oh Gosh, I would keep Pichu, Pikachu, and Raichu in my house and I'd snuggle up with them when I slept,  and play outside with them and aahhhh~


Good luck with that electric bill! omnomnomonommnonmnmonom


I'm actually kind of uncomfortable with the idea of having a 'pet' pokémon because they're, you know, _sentient, _but I sure would like to hang out with a furret or something! Also I have a bad feeling that I would be a crazy old Caterpie Man whose house is filled with dozens of wild caterpie and wurmple and stuff. And I would sleep on a nest of silcoon and burmy and have a whirlipede tireswing and and and um a heracross butler. :D

AND NO CAR

JUST A SCOLIPEDE


----------



## Jolty (Apr 5, 2012)

9000 venipedes
yep

or i'd have all my favourites since most of them are small-ish
GIANT HOUSE WITH LOADS OF POKEMON PLEASE
it'd pretty much be just like my mum's house anyway
except the animals have super powers


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd want a Liligant for a room-mate. They're adorable, mobile, and seem pretty docile, although they are capable of defending both themselves and me when necessary. Unless it required a constant source of special fertilizer or something like that it would be similar to taking care of a plant, which I do already. Hopefully frequent water, sunny outside playtime, and general love and attention would keep it both healthy and happy.

I see Shuppet mentioned a bit.. I really like Shuppet.. But what if at some point it evolved? Every night I have to wake up and go to the bathroom it would probably pop out and scare me. Not to say a Shuppet wouldn't do that, but Shuppet are cute. It's not quite the same as a glaring zipper-mouth doll chasing after you while giggling madly. Keeping a Shuppet around, despite a constant food source, might be an issue though because they tend to prefer the houses of vengeful people. I wonder if they can phase through walls. 

Maybe a Meowth too because cats and head-gold being occasionally shed.


----------



## Green (Apr 5, 2012)

golurk. he would let me sleep on his tummy at night c:


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 5, 2012)

Eevee wouldn't be too bad, unless you evolved it into Jolteon or Flareon...


----------



## Tigerclaw (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd love to have a Meowth or a few Skitties. They'd make nice pets.
Also, everybody needs a pet Raquaza =3=


----------



## voltianqueen (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd love a Manectric and Houndoom. I have ferrets in real life, so having a Furret or Linoone would work, too. Also Buizel. Espeon. Sandile.

I love pets. I love Pokemon owo


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 5, 2012)

Even a Gyarados would be a good pet, provided you have enough space for it.


----------



## M&F (Apr 5, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> Even a Gyarados would be a good pet, provided you have enough space for it.


And provided you have a means of curbing city-destroying draconic rage.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> And provided you have a means of curbing city-destroying draconic rage.


Ah but I expect a trained Gyarados would be much more tame!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd say Skitty/Delcatty, Lillipup line, Furret/Linoone, Buizel/Floatzel. The last two, however, would also require a water source. These mainly because they're based off existing pets. The reason I avoid Poochyena line/Purrloin line is because the first two are viscious and the second two are thievy things. Meowth I wouldn't take because sure, it leaves gold sheddings, but at the same time... it's thievy.

Oshawott would make an interesting pet, at least as long as it doesn't evolve past Dewott. I wouldn't exactly trust the Snivy line, and the fact that the Tepig line is known for snorting fire...

Eevee, though I'd make sure that if it evolved, that it evolved to Umbreon or Espeon (Pref Umbre, I love Umbre). Everyone needs a magical fennec fox.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 6, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> Ah but I expect a trained Gyarados would be much more tame!


you're assuming gyarados are trainable.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 6, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I'm actually kind of uncomfortable with the idea of having a 'pet' pokémon because they're, you know, _sentient, _


... I'm pretty sure all animals, or at least almost all animals, are sentient.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 6, 2012)

Pathos said:


> ... I'm pretty sure all animals, or at least almost all animals, are sentient.


I meant in the sense of 'having a idea of oneself seperate from the environment and being conscious of one's own existence and thoughts'. I suppose I should have researched what it means in the scientific sense, though! I was uncomfortable with the idea of 'owning' a creature that can (presumably) feel romantic love, understand speech, have conscious thought processes, etc.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 6, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I meant in the sense of 'having a idea of oneself seperate from the environment and being conscious of one's own existence and thoughts'. I suppose I should have researched what it means in the scientific sense, though! I was uncomfortable with the idea of 'owning' a creature that can (presumably) feel romantic love, understand speech, have conscious thought processes, etc.


You mean sapient. Although I disagree with your sentiments. Even dogs understand _speech_, it's not that hard to understand, and romantic love is hard for many humans to understand. Animals definitely have _thought processes_, it's just a matter of how complex they are, and how developed they are, which probably depends on the species and individual but is near impossible to measure.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Apr 6, 2012)

Definitely some sort of bird like a Swablu or a Pidgey. Or perhaps a Chatot so I can teach it to talk. I know my share of how to take care of birds so having one of these (or all of them!) would be fun. Also I'd love a pet bug because I can't have one in real life D:<


----------



## Monoking (Apr 6, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> you're assuming gyarados are trainable.


If you raise it from a cute little baby Magikarp. 

Speaking of which...I want some pet Magikarps! And a Treecko~ And a Purrloin~ And Growlithe~ All the fluffy Pokemon, all of them~~~


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 6, 2012)

Atem's Girlfriend said:


> All the fluffy Pokemon, all of them~~~


Seems like a Galvantula would be perfect for you.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 6, 2012)

I would also like a Sandshrew, even if they are apparently picky eaters :/


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 7, 2012)

Muk. Toxicity aside, it would be a great hugger! Also, I'd take some tips from Miror B. and keep around 4 Ludicolo. There is no such thing as a boring night when EVERY night is mambo night! And maybe a Maractus to join my Ludicolos.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2012)

Mr. Kincaid said:


> Muk. Toxicity aside, it would be a great hugger!


But the toxicity is a problem when it comes to hugging as well. It could eat your skin or something.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 8, 2012)

sv_01 said:


> But the toxicity is a problem when it comes to hugging as well. It could eat your skin or something.


Professor Oak was hugged by Ash's Muk several times without being hurt. Even without going by the anime's logic, my character on SoulSilver was been hugged enough by my Muk to the point where she should be long dead or growing seven eyes and three heads with her skin turning purple or something.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 8, 2012)

Ampharos, Eevee, Ditto, Mew, Furret, Torchic, Miltank, Charmander, Pidgeot, Charizard, Staraptor.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2012)

When it comes to legendaries... It might be good if Cresselia grew attached to me.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 13, 2012)

you're all ridiculous, clearly Banette would make the best pet ever.


----------



## Espeon (Apr 13, 2012)

Banette is creepy. :(

The idea of having a pet Seel is oddly appealing. Also, Ponyta/Rapidash would be pretty good, too.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 15, 2012)

I've always wanted a Swablu, possibly even evolving it one day. I don't know why, but I just love Swablu and Altaria <3
Plus, a Pokémon that dusts my room for me wouldn't be half-bad :x

Also Furret and maybe a Dratini.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 18, 2012)

Munchkin said:


> I've always wanted a Swablu, possibly even evolving it one day. I don't know why, but I just love Swablu and Altaria <3
> Plus, a Pokémon that dusts my room for me wouldn't be half-bad :x


Where is the dignity?

But Alti surely has a great singing voice. It might be slightly easier to fall asleep.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 27, 2012)

My first impulse is Torchic because it's cute and warm and I want to hug it every day. If I wanted a Pokemon more for utility I would probably go for a Togetic. It would be my best friend and I would forever be happy around it. And that would be the key to success.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 28, 2012)

Espeon said:


> Also, Ponyta/Rapidash would be pretty good, too.


no get out they're all _mine_

_my ponies_


----------



## Zexion (Apr 28, 2012)

Quilava, Pidgeot, Starmie, Luxray, Galvantula, Swinub, Braviary, Bastiodon, Zigzagoon, Ponyta, Serpirior


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Jul 17, 2012)

Scolipede, because it is the most beast thing to ever be beast.  I would also get a joltik, and an eevee,and a lillipup, 'cause they're cute.  oh, and a Deino, because IT HAZ NO TEETH!  IT'S SO CUUUUTE!!!!!!! I would name it Gummy.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 17, 2012)

oh god too many to choose

i'd totally keep a vaporeon for sure <3 espeon would also be awesome, and shinx would make a lovely little kitty-cat. also would love to keep an absol, we would be best friends and he would protect my home and wouldn't afraid of anything ;w;

i'd love to keep a braviary, but they're so big...


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd probably have a Dragonite (not forgetting my Lapras =P). So strong, yet so adorable/cute/pet-like/whatver adjective you can come across. DIE SUCKERS!!!! *evil laugh*


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 17, 2012)

Herdier. I can have a Yorkie AND a Pokèmon AT THE SAME TIIIME


----------



## DarkNut255 (Jul 20, 2012)

Either Joltik, any one of the Eeveelutions, Pikachu, or any one of the Kanto, Johto, and Hoenn starters. Especially Charizard. Bikes and Cars? Nah, just *FLY*. :sunglasses:


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 22, 2012)

My domesticated team:
Espeon: The Eeveelutions seem popular, and really, why not? Espeon is my favorite.
Torchic: My favorite fire starter, with minimal risk of lighting something on fire by simply standing near it.
Natu: I have just adored this Pokemon since day one of G/S. Pretty simple to take care of, and nothing like starting a staring contest whenever you open a door by parking it on the other side.
Wingull: Also an adorable bird. Can learn fly, so I can (use the improbability drive) to go places in style.
Medicham: Meditation partner. Nothing like beginning/ending a day with chilling alongside a Medicham.
Swinub: They're also cute, and you never know when you need a good nose. If that were something I could partake in, would totally use one to sniff truffles.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 24, 2012)

Do note that anything larger than the size of a dog would be terrible for a housepet unless you have a farm to keep your ponytas with your cows and horses. That leaves out anything you can ride, such as a charizard.

Also, anything that has the possibility of accidentally setting your house on fire would also not make good pets. That means no fire-types. Something that won't accidentally fry your electronics would be nice, too, so electric types are out. 

With all those criteria, a small bird pokemon, a bug, or a small normal-type would be the best bet for a pet. There are others, of course; a Deino would actually be a pretty good pet if you have the energy to deal with it. It's fuzzy, too, so you can hug it if you want.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 24, 2012)

feh wailord would make a great pet

tie a few large helium balloons to it

and then just keep it in the sky


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't see why Swellow would be a bad pet. It could feed itself!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 1, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> feh wailord would make a great pet
> 
> tie a few large helium balloons to it
> 
> and then just keep it in the sky


how will you feed it



Birdy said:


> I don't see why Swellow would be a bad pet. It could feed itself!


Swellow counts as "small bird pokemon", since it can sit on your head without crushing you, which is small enough for most purposes. A swellow would be nice, actually--it'd eat all the annoying bugs/flies/whatevers for you.


----------



## Mai (Aug 1, 2012)

... Oh, swellow are smaller than I thought they'd be. :( Like linoone, I guess.

I guess Linoone's pretty much right (except for the deino part; see Pokedex entries*), but I'd want a tropius _so much._ Also, I'd imagine shuckle would be really easy to take care of...? So one of those would be nice.

* Yeah, yeah, Pokedex entries are unreliable. But "_It tends to bite everything, and it is not a picky eater. Approaching it carelessly is dangerous."_ and "_They cannot see, so they tackle and bite to learn about their surroundings."_ does not a good pet make, probably.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 1, 2012)

Maimi said:


> * Yeah, yeah, Pokedex entries are unreliable. But "_It tends to bite everything, and it is not a picky eater. Approaching it carelessly is dangerous."_ and "_They cannot see, so they tackle and bite to learn about their surroundings."_ does not a good pet make, probably.


Is okay, deinos don't have teeth!


----------



## Meowth (Aug 1, 2012)

Crazy Linoone said:


> how will you feed it


Tie food to balloons.


----------



## ElectricTogetic (Aug 3, 2012)

Already posted, but I want to say:  Deino.  It doesn't have teeth!!  He'd probably act like Gummy in MLP: FiM and bite everything without effect.


----------



## DarkNut255 (Aug 3, 2012)

Now that I think about it, Flygon would be awesome, as it can fly, and doesn't set anything on fire/shock things/spray water everywhere/slash things up with attacks/roast them/or anything too harmful.

Oh, and most bug pokemon in general. There ARE pet tarantulas in existance.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

Slowpoke-- It would just sit around and do nothing and I could cuddle it~


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2012)

Golurk would be a pretty good bodyguard.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> Golurk would be a pretty good bodyguard.


Especially because of awesome movepool
But it would be... kinda _big._


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 3, 2012)

golurk has a 71-move movepool. this is comparable to gastrodon, glameow, gothita, kingdram, minun, skorupi, woobat. it's ... not that great.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't know that. ...well the highest of all non-legendary Pokemon is only 78 (Absol) but there's a lot in between.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 4, 2012)

AbsurdAbsol said:


> I didn't know that. ...well the highest of all non-legendary Pokemon is only 78 (Absol) but there's a lot in between.


Actually, award for the non-legendary pokemon with the biggest movepool goes to Clefable, with a total of 137 moves. Absol is actually about average (slightly higher) at 78 moves.



DarkNut255 said:


> Now that I think about it, Flygon would be awesome, as it can fly, and doesn't set anything on fire/shock things/spray water everywhere/slash things up with attacks/roast them/or anything too harmful.


But where are you going to keep your giant flying dragon? And how are you going to feed it?


----------



## bobandbill (Aug 4, 2012)

Growlithe and Lillipup line would be neat ones to have I'd think. Dogs are great pets to begin with, and although you wouldn't want baby Growlithe to set things on fire they're loyal Pokemon (as the dex says anyway) and would be great for guarding the house too.

But I would say Meowth would be up there if only because of two words. _Pay Day_. A pet that earns its own keep is a good one imo! =p


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

any currency producible by meowth would be quickly inflated and lose its value.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

whaat bulbapedia still says Absol has the most :|
Meowth used Pay Day!
The foe's Inflation used Payback!
Meowth used Counter!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 4, 2012)

(necessary qualifier: unless said currency has some sort of intrinsic value, probably due to the presence of some useful process which can consume it irreversibly at a rate significant compared to the rate of creation by meowth)


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 5, 2012)

AbsurdAbsol said:


> whaat bulbapedia still says Absol has the most :|
> Meowth used Pay Day!
> The foe's Inflation used Payback!
> Meowth used Counter!


more like counter_feit_, amirite? (sorry)


----------



## Espeon (Aug 5, 2012)

Deino may not have teeth but that doesn't mean its bite isn't wholesomely unpleasant. I wouldn't want a lot of toothless animals biting me...


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd personally like a Linoone or a Furret. Something like that.

And call me weird, but if you could find somewhere to put it, a Solosis would be the _cutest_ pet ever.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 6, 2012)

I really want an Audino u_u

When I was little I always wanted, like, an Eevee or one of the Nidoran. Something small and furry, but not too small.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 7, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> any currency producible by meowth would be quickly inflated and lose its value.


The ability to completely destroy the economy at a whim is a very important quality in a pet.

But I mostly want a Meowth because it's the best Pokémon ever and so that I can hug it and squeeze it and call it George.


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 9, 2012)

Sandshrew, even if it's a picky eater.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

I vote on Chikorita :) It's small and adorable and has a scent to it that can calm people's emotions ^_^

Clefairy, too, maybe. They seemed really cheerful in the anime episodes, I think :) They're also said to be peaceful and friendly so thats a plus too.

And Espeon seem's pretty relaxed and like a good protector with its psychic abilites. *nod nod*


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 18, 2012)

i believe that Arcanine/Growlithe would be a good pet
as well as Zangoose, it could prevent seviper infestations


----------



## Autumn (Dec 18, 2012)

zigzagoon <3


----------



## Karousever (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay, I'd definitely want a Raichu, a Cyndaquil, and an adorable little Eevee :D


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Dec 22, 2012)

certain ones, depending on where you live; down south Zangoose would make great friends and great pest control

pretty much all of the Eevees would make for some awesome pets as well, my personal votes going towards Vaporeon and Espeon

... for some reason, i'd love to have an Absol as a pet


----------



## Maddy (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd love to keep the Chimchar line. Who wouldn't want a fire breathing pet monkey ? And, I absolutely love Infernape. A Rotom would be great too. It's cute and I'll never need an electrician. A Shroomish or Delibird would also be pretty awesome.


----------



## Skoonk (Dec 25, 2012)

I would have a pet Skitty and a pet Glameow. I love cats. I really do.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 4, 2013)

What about Aron? There might be a slight problem with food, but otherwise... It's cute and you don't have to worry about snuggling it too hard.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 5, 2013)

Pfft, no problems with food there. Just give it five minutes in a car dealership, and then sneak away as no one sees you.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

If I could only choose one, then probably Swellow. Otherwise, I'd add Lapras, Arcanine, and maybe Blaziken. The first for both companionship and transportation, Lapras for mainly transportation, and the last two for companionship.


----------



## golden999 (Jan 6, 2013)

A Zorua would be a good pet, both for pranking my friends and because they're really cute


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't posted in this thread yet so here I go.
I'll be answering the question as if I were a retired trainer or something who has a bunch of Pokémon but I'm settling down in my own place and I can only keep six as to live in my house with me.

Well since Pokémon can be trained, it's obvious that pretty much any of them _could_ be pets. I always figured I'd end up like a crazy cat lady but instead of cats, it's weird psychic or dark or ghost blobs like Musharna or Haunter. But I'll have to think it through now, since I'd want Pokémon that fit in my house, are easy to care for and can communicate easily.
I wouldn't want a Wailord or a Muk or anything like that.


Murkrow is a given though. I could have perches set up around the house, and it could probably tell me somehow if it wanted another one somewhere. There'd be ones where I usually am too, like one next to the computer and one next to the sofa. There's no point in having Pokémon if they can't hang out with you! I'd also not be opposed to letting it use my shoulder as a perch, it may not be a parrot but that's not going to stop me from feeling like a pirate.

I know I'd want a psychic Pokémon because of cool powers they have which hopefully include some way to efficiently communicate. Whether it be mind-talking in English like some of them did in the anime or like a mind-meld from Star Trek. Now since my posts in the daily Pokémon discussion, Gardevoir is pretty cool! No need for perches or anything and they can probably feed themselves. Plus they can keep me from getting lonely since they're all emotiony and stuff. It's a bit odd they they're "embrace" Pokémon which presumably means hugging, when they have a big spike coming out of their chest. (And no, there's nothing pervy going on there >:c I might have looked up their egg group and whether they had legs in the other thread, but in my defense, it wasn't me who brought up tentacles!)

Absol! They can warn me if anything bad's going to happen, they're cute, and probably big enough to ride like a horse. If there's one thing I've always wanted out of a dog is for it to be both cute and big enough to ride like a horse. Unless Absol is a cat, in which case that's even better. The living room would have to be bigish if all the Pokémon were to fit in there at once, with a rug in the middle for an Absol to lie on.

I'd probably want two small Pokémon that could run around and play with each other, but there are so many small ones. Pikachu and Pachirisu and Zigzagoon could all fit. But I'd also want the other Pokémon to play with each other too. Emolga could probably run around and play with smaller Pokémon while also being able to play with Mukrow in the air! Would probably need to make the perches Murkrow uses climbable so that Emolga can get up them and jump off.

Oshawott! I never really understood when the gen 5 starters were announced, why it was so hated. It's not ugly, it's got to be the cutest of all of the starters from all generations. It's small and can run around and play with Emolga, definitely cute enough to be cuddly. Human-shaped enough that it can care for itself to some extent. Not sure how clumbsy they are though considering they're probably quite babyish.
...just saw its B2W2 sprite. The shell on its chest is detatchable?!?

Porygon or an evolution I guess? I use computers a lot so I guess maybe it could upload itself into a computer and I could play multiplayer games against it somehow even if I'm not networked at all. That'd be cool.


Runners up:
Rotom would come in handy but it'd be a bit cruel to keep one as an appliance.

It was hard for me not to just make this a list of some of my favourites. Ariados is up there design-wise, but considering my fear of spiders and insects and stuff, I'm not sure I'd like one to live with me. I'd get used to it probably, and if they were real, I'd probably not mind them as much as normal spiders, but eh.

Teddiursa is cute as well but I don't see much it could do except be a teddy.

A whole load of dogs like the Eeveeloutions and Growlithe. They're all cute and cuddly and doggy and cute but I must only choose six Pokémon.



Sangfroidish said:


> hug it and squeeze it and call it George.


I _just_ got the reference.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 9, 2015)

I want a pet chikorita cuz that pokemon is cute and it smells nice :)

Or a pet shaymin. Which bonus has flowers on its back^^

Mew would make a fun pet too.


----------

